# 2008 invites - TNT



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Seeing this year's theme is Grave Hill Ghost Town, with TNT, Wells Fargo bags and such integrated into the decor, and seeing I had about 10 feet of 1 1/2" pvc lying around, I made TNT invites, with personalized Wanted posters as the invite inside. The invitee opens the invite by pulling on the red and yellow-tipped lit wick. Hope this pic isn't too big.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE!! BTM...love the TNT stick


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nicely done.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*t n t*

you'll have to make one of these to have lying around your party!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome invitation. These are very unique and original, which is what I like in an invitation. How many did you have to make? I'm still working on mine, only 45 more to go..LOL. I wish I could post pics cause I'm really happy with the way they've turned out.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the compliments, gang. 
trishaane, I'll only need to make a dozen or so. I'll mail them in a larger, shipping tube. Plus I'll make a bunch as props, they'll be piled up with the Wells Fargo bags I made.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Those are really cool. Nice job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the entire concept.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is very original Idea BTM
good job
I like that you are putting your invitees pic on ,them great idea.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent project. I loved it!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a great theme and great execution of your idea.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been working on my invites. They are also a TNT stick, (doing a Haunted mine shaft), but at the end of the invite is a small string that is attached to a party popper. So when the invite is pulled out it "explodes". Cant wait to see the reactions to these.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that will be funny Indy


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Indy, love the idea. I wanted to do the same but gosh dang it I can't find the poppers anymore. Shoulda stocked up on 'em in July. 
Let us know how your guests like it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Did I tell you how much I liked these?
I invite way too many people to even attempt this.
I would be working on the invites all year....


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome...very cool!


----------

